# 3rd Eye John



## Pheonix (May 1, 2012)

hshh said:


> 3rd eye john, he has a eye tattooed on his fore head. he basically raped my girlfreind and threatened, while dragging me across a boxcar, to throw me off at 50 mph. hes a scum peice of shit and will take advantage of you in anyway possible





hshh said:


> when i was with 3rd eye he was with hobbit ( above post) their fuckin peices of shit





frzrbrnd said:


> met third eye and hobbit in philly this year. i can attest that they both suck.


----------



## LeftCoast (Sep 23, 2012)

Ran into third eye. Asked me to give him something off my pack. When declining his offer, he tried to become hostile. I walked away, as I had warrants in california, and stayed clear. two days later, after makin some money in town, i met two other kids in roseville who were fleeing his company. He allegedly came into their camp, ramsacked it, and dipped off with a bunch of their gear. Total crook. Also REALLY creepy. Predator status.


----------



## ByronMc (Sep 30, 2012)

Having some form of time over your head,makes a person think twice! Having done time,and 17 years over my head,am so glad I had gotten clean before getting arrested for the past,(long story). I was able to get myself into programs,in the system,to learn how to stay free & clean! Yep,I used D.O.C. !!!!!!!!!


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Feb 16, 2013)

i met a kid named jonny something with the shitiest third eye tattoo ive ever seen... maybe its someone else... he never fucked with me, he had plenty of chances too, im small and female.


----------



## Tuesdaydowns (Jun 10, 2013)

3rd eye was in nola just recently.


----------



## crazy john (Mar 6, 2014)

he stayed at my squat in denver for about a week before we all decided he needed to be 86ed


----------



## Stinky Linky (Jul 31, 2015)

shwillyhaaa said:


> i met a kid named jonny something with the shitiest third eye tattoo ive ever seen... maybe its someone else... he never fucked with me, he had plenty of chances too, im small and female.


thats a different john thats johnny deicide totally different kid


----------



## Shawn Lamora (Nov 16, 2015)

He has blond dready hair, when I first met him he was just John.

That was in Berkley california in 05 or 06. He was hanging out with a bunch of scum fucks, a trust fund kid that was hanging out with him mysteriously disapeared.

Then I see him again in 07, he now had that stupid tatto.

He threatened to stab my buddy Blue, me and three other large men made him kick rocks.

My friend Erin traveled with him briefly, I warned her not to trust him, he never tried anything but she also has a large cattahulla cur that will rip a mans face off.

She ditched after he started getting weird.

I gaurantee he has bodies on his hands.


----------



## goodtimecharlie (Dec 7, 2015)

jonny jove jonny decide 3rd eye jonny... super awkward but not dangerous.. prob weighs like 130 plays a larry king song... def not the same one had super shitty face tats just got eye fixed deff not same one


----------

